# Wyoming, October 2011



## jaybe (Sep 3, 2007)

Went out NW of Casper for my first out west hunt Oct 10-25. Pulled our 5th wheel along with two other similar rigs and two guys stayed in a tent.
6 hunters tagged 7 animals.
Beautiful weather, great comraderie and fantastic scenery.

Our campsite









View out of our 5th wheel









Typical hunting area









Mule Deer taken at 235 yards









Antelope Doe taken at 330 yards









"Hanging Tree" (meat pole)


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice, I went out for my first trip near newcastle for antelope, 4 days of hunting, still have my tag  passed on couple small bucks, debated the last night on dropping a doe just to fill the tag, passed on doe. very scenic country and I hate to get skunked so I am already starting to plan on next year!! congrats on the animals. nice job.


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like the Kaycee area...


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like a awesome trip! I'll be back out next year. I had gone 5 years in a row before taking this year off. That was a bad idea. I miss that annual trip. Beautiful country out there. It makes you forget about the rest of the world and it's problems.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I love the terrain of Wyoming,.. I'll be headed back out to the LaBarge area (Absorka - Deadline Ridge areas) in 2013 for a elk hunt with a friend of mine who lives down in Green River. Seeing these pics just keep the juices flowing,.. Can't wait to get back in them hills,..


----------

